# Chiclid Compat choices help!



## timmyb22 (Jul 18, 2013)

Ok, so *** been trying to find the right combination to start either a 55 gallon Mbuna or Peacock tank

*** narrowed it down for both groups, by using the cichlid profiles, and had been looking at fish aggression levels and maximum growth levels
*** found fish that i like the look of and hoping might be compatible,i am hoping someone could help me figure out good combos from the lists

Malawi Mbunas
Labidochromis Hongi 
Labidochromis Mbamba Bay 
Labidochromis Caeruleus
Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos
Melanochromis Maingano
Metriaclima Lombardoi
Metriaclima Pulpican
Pseudotropheus Acei Yellowtail- 
Pseudotropheus Elongatus Mpanga 
Pseudotropheus saulosi

Malawi Peacocks
Auloncara fire fish
Aulonocara Ngara Flametail
Rubin Red Peacock
Aulonocara Cobue
PEACOCK CICHLID BENGA A. BAENSCHI
TANGERINE PEACOCK

i can read all day about how these fish behave but having never raised them before, all you guys have so much more knowledge
if anyone could help me with optimum fish numbers for the 55g tank and possible compatibly with those on the lists that would be greatly appreciated


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

For a 55G with mixed genders, choose 3 species with 1m:4f of each. Don't choose lombardoi, maingano, elongatus or acei as they are too big or aggressive for a 55G. Maingano and cyaneorhabdos are the same fish.

For peacocks, only one species per tank because they crossbreed. In general I would not mix mbuna and peacocks.


----------



## Pseudeotropheus BB (Jan 24, 2013)

Do you want to go all male or breeding group?


----------

